# Grizzly G0462 Lathe



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

It arrived this evening undamaged. I spent 2 hours cleaning cosmoline, waxing and assembling. The first test went well. The tach works and the speed control moves smoothly. Very quiet motor for it's size.








Now I gotta wait for the chisels to arrive.
I had an old Craftsman a few years ago but sold it during a move.
I think I'll like this one better.


----------



## kingswarrior777 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice new machine ya got there, you will have to let me know how it works out!

I am currently shopping.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a little concerned with mine at the moment. Though it works really well, the pulleys aren't quite lined up and the belt is wearing a bit. I don't see any adjustment for the motor position and the pulleys themselves seem to be pretty fixed. I'll have to call tech support tomorrow.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John, Glad it arrived in good shape. Please keep us updated as to your thoughts and experiences with it.

John


----------



## BlueStingray (Dec 23, 2007)

The arm on the tool rest will break. I broke it twice.... i just dont use one now.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Machine looks great, i used one similar a couple of years ago, i give it to a retired friend, wish i had it back now!
I too broke the extension arm tring to turn a large piece of apple, it isnt really needed anyway.
Happy Turning:thumbsup:

Gus


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Be real careful when you are turning larger bowls and platters on this lathe. It has 16" capacity and the minimum speed is 600 rpm. It even came with 2 HP (???) motor, toolrest extension and pivoting headstock to turn larger outboard. Please resist the temptation to do that.

With 16" at 600 rpm, the speed is 28.57 *Miles* per hour. That is dangerously fast even for a well balanced piece.

I think that is the same lathe as the Shopfox W1758, I have seen it in action the other night, a bowl demo by a season turner. The lathe was shaking prior to truing up the 12" round bowl blank. Please use the faceplate and tailstock as much as possible and put away the tool rest extension. The toolrest extension on Jet, Harbor Freight lathes are likely to break as well. When it breaks suddenly, you likely lose your balance. That is dangerous.


----------



## BlueStingray (Dec 23, 2007)

You will need a stabilizer eventually. I need one and will be ordering one soon along with a duplicator and a chuck. My machine G1067z still works fine after about 4 yrs. It is kinda light though.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WTG good luck with the new toy:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

